# What is this?



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't remember if the guy at the fishstore told me, or if I forgot lol

Edit - I missed the subforum. Feel free to move this thread


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

It seems to be the plantlet of the Echinodorus sp family...possibly an 'Amazon Sword'.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it's an _Echinodorus_ for sure. It looks like _E. parvifloris_ 'Tropica' to me.


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

here's another picture.

How should I plant it? i'm confused because it has all these floaty root looking things everywhere


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

If it is a flower stem of E.parviflorus 'Tropica' (and I completely agree with Cavan's I.D.) then it looks like they are ready to seperate then and plant them individually in your substrate and watch them grow away. If there are any tiny one still then you could always leave them attached for a while longer, but as your flower stem isn't attached to a mother plant providing nutrients there seems little point in doing this!


----------

